# Are there any lenses for Targa II's I can buy?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Are there any lenses for Targa II's I can buy? Becasue I want some that are good for high light intensity and some for low which i have.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

arthurman said:


> Are there any lenses for Targa II's I can buy? Becasue I want some that are good for high light intensity and some for low which i have.



i have some white Spy Targa II's for sale with
a bronze lens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> i have some white Spy Targa II's for sale with
> a bronze lens.


Is the lense stock?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

stock. like you mean straight for the store stock?
well no, but they have never seen snow before. actually
they've never been worn outside. basically. i bought 2
Spy Targa IIs, switched the lenses. and sold the other one.
ill get a picture of ASAP. absolutely nothing wrong with them.

EDIT: in the 2nd image i put up the lense against the white
wall so you can get an idea of how much light gets in.


----------

